# Pregnant Maltese



## Whitefairy maltese (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi all

I bred my little Maltese on January 6, 8, 11. She would be 7.5weeks pregnant now (52 days). My husband and I wanted to be well prepared for her whelping so we decided to visit the vet yesterday to get an X-ray. The X-ray showed a total of 2 skeletons which we thought was very low for how she looks right now. The doctor said the pups were decent size and he doesn’t suspect that she will have trouble delivering. He recommended calcium supplements to help prepare her for the pushing which I have ordered off Amazon. He checked out my order and said it was good and to give her small amounts daily until her labor. She is doing great. She does have a lot of mucus vaginal discharge that’s clear but vet said it was normal because she is building her mucus plug. I also bought a bunch of supplied to prepare for whelping day and have a vet on call in case of any trouble.
Now my question is - could the X-ray be wrong? It was blurry and like I said she is huge. She had gained a total of 25% body weight since breeding which is a lot. Please share your experience.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome 💐
I wldnt know a thing about breeding. I guess anything is possible. Im not even sure there are any breeders lurking around here to answer your question, but I’m assuming where you bred your maltese, you must be a show breeder. So, wouldn’t someone at the shows be able to answer your question better than all us malt mom and dads here that just love on their fluffs and spoil them rotten.
Hoping someone else will see this post to answer your question.


----------



## Whitefairy maltese (Mar 2, 2021)

I am actually not a show breeder but that’s my goal. I am hoping that out of this litter, I would get my first show quality furbaby. No one really gets X-rays for their pregnant mamas since they usually don’t have difficulty with the birth. I’m just surprised that her BIG belly is only carrying 2 haha


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Most of the show breeders have left SM because of the proliferation of backyard breeders and mixed breeds. If you truly want to become a show breeder, you should first find a mentor and then have thorough research done on pedigree to make sure you aren't accidentally bringing forward health issues such as liver shunt, MVD, or GME/NME. Most health problems in toy breed dogs are a result of inexperienced, irresponsible breeding. 

That said, what's done is done. Please find a good mentor or have your baby spayed after she gives birth. Good luck.


----------



## Whitefairy maltese (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks for the advise.


----------

